# Pay slips - not signed



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey, 

So my fiance regretably forgot to have his manager sign his 12 months of payslips. I'm leaving for Canada on monday with all the paperwork so there's no time to have it done now. 

11 of the 12 are stamped, however none have a signature and there is no letter to verify authenticity. I do have the letter confirming he works for the company, as well as an updated change for his contract. 

Will these slips be okay? Or should I have him take them back and then mail them to me in Canada?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Brynna87 said:


> Hey,
> 
> So my fiance regretably forgot to have his manager sign his 12 months of payslips. I'm leaving for Canada on monday with all the paperwork so there's no time to have it done now.
> 
> ...


Are they printed on company letterhead? And do you have his bank statements to verify that the same amount is deposited into his account? If so, you should be just fine. 

We didn't have my husband's employer sign or stamp his payslips, with no problem. They were on the company letterhead, but that's about it.


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

No company letterhead, but yes to the bank statements.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Brynna87 said:


> No company letterhead, but yes to the bank statements.


I imagine they say the name of the company on them yes?


----------



## Hawa (Jan 22, 2013)

For my fiance visa application, payslips were not on company headed paper, no stamps or signature. However I also submitted:

1. Letter from Employer which details employment and salary
2. Bank statements showing the salary being deposited 

Good luck!


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

They are online statements, so not really. He's stamped 11 of them with the company stamps.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Brynna87 said:


> They are online statements, so not really. He's stamped 11 of them with the company stamps.


Surely even online statements mention the company name? Even without it I'm sure you're fine. 11 out of 12 are stamped and the ECO can clearly see that the amount has been deposited into this account, so I imagine you're fine.  Wait around and see what others have to say, but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hawa said:


> For my fiance visa application, payslips were not on company headed paper, no stamps or signature. However I also submitted:
> 
> 1. Letter from Employer which details employment and salary
> 2. Bank statements showing the salary being deposited
> ...


Hawa, 

Thats' about what I'm submitting. Did you make it through okay then?


----------



## Hawa (Jan 22, 2013)

Brynna87 said:


> Hawa,
> 
> Thats' about what I'm submitting. Did you make it through okay then?


Fiance visa was granted within 10 working days. No calls/interview/question.

Then again, everything is assessed on a case by case basis.

You can also include a contract of employment if you have one. I did not but it did not matter.


----------

